# Seguimento Sul -  Setembro 2020



## Davidmpb (1 Set 2020 às 21:41)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Set 2020 às 21:46)

Boa Noite,
Apesar das noites frescas, tem-se notado os dias cada vez mais quentes. Humidade bastante baixa e será para continuar devido à persistência do vento de Leste.

Máx: *34,1ºC*
Min: *11,7ºC*

*22,5ºC* e 32% hr. Vento nulo.


----------



## Maria Elleonor (2 Set 2020 às 23:26)

O mês de Agosto foi muito diferente daquilo que estamos acostumados, normalmente é um mês ventoso e bem fresquinho durante a noite. E esse ano não foi nada assim, até foi bastante abafado e quente. 
Espero realmente que setembro seja melhor.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Set 2020 às 23:42)

Boa noite,
Por aqui os últimos dois dias foram algo desconfortáveis ao nível de temperatura. Ontem, dia 1, o vento foi constante de sudoeste a partir do meio da manhã e bastante intenso durante a tarde, apesar de a noite anterior ter sido quase tropical, com vento de nordeste. Já hoje, dia 2, o vento foi moderado durante toda a manhã, de sudeste. De facto, durante a tarde esteve nevoeiro no Sotavento Algarvio, e por essa razão decidi "fugir" para o Interior, para a Tapada Grande, perto da terra dos meus avós paternos. A diferença é abismal: parti de Cabanas com 24°C e cheguei a Mértola com 35°C, mais de 10°C de diferença.  De volta a Cabanas, a noite segue bastante fresca, com 19,6°C e vento fraco de sudeste. Nos próximos dias, no entanto, com a intensificação da lestada, a temperatura e a humidade relativa deverão subir.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Set 2020 às 21:16)

Boa Noite,
Dia quente e de céu limpo. Devido à ausência de vento, as inversões térmicas têm sido significativas. Na caminhada que fiz há pouco, em locais mais baixos ou onde passa um curso de água, notava-se o fresquinho. Em contrapartida, em zonas mais altas sentia-se um bafo bem quente.
Poente típico destes dias de calor.









Máx: *36,3ºC*
Min: *13,5ºC*

Praticamente menos 12ºC de mínima em relação a Portalegre. 

*23,6ºC* atuais.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Set 2020 às 00:25)

Boa noite,
Por aqui hoje notou-se bastante o aumento da temperatura, devido ao vento de leste. Ao contrário dos últimos dias, o dia de hoje foi bem quente e a noite segue bem tropical. A máxima no Clube Náutico de Tavira foi de 29,0°C e a temperatura atual é de 23,8°C e a subir, com vento de nordeste.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Set 2020 às 00:22)

Boa noite,
Mais um dia quente, com uma mínima tropical de 21,0°C e uma temperatura máxima de 27,7°C.  O vento foi predominante de sudeste durante o dia e já se nota o aumento da temperatura da água (neste momento deve andar nos 22 a 23°C). Neste momento estão 21,5°C e vento de nordeste.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Set 2020 às 01:12)

Ainda com 29.4ºC. Exato, à 1 da manhã. Já desceu para os 26ºC com uma viragem do vento mas agora está de NE de novo.


----------



## remember (6 Set 2020 às 11:50)

Bom dia,

Por Monte Gordo, desde ontem, que tempo estupendo, a temperatura da água tem vindo a subir como era de esperar hehe vento praticamente nulo de momento e temperatura de quase 27°C segundo a Netatmo de Monte Gordo, a mínima essa foi tropical, por volta da meia noite ainda 23.5°C 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (6 Set 2020 às 12:03)

remember disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Por Monte Gordo, desde ontem, que tempo estupendo, a temperatura da água tem vindo a subir como era de esperar hehe vento praticamente nulo de momento e temperatura de quase 27°C segundo a Netatmo de Monte Gordo, a mínima essa foi tropical, por volta da meia noite ainda 23.5°C
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk



Boas férias, companheiro! 

O que é certo é que a Beachcam de Altura marca, neste momento, apenas 19,8ºC na água do mar... 

E o IPMA mostra isto:


----------



## joralentejano (6 Set 2020 às 14:47)

Boas,
Mais uns dias bem quentes e as últimas noites já têm sido algo amenas. No entanto, nada comparado com Portalegre onde temperaturas noturnas têm sido impressionantes, como é habitual e ainda mais com este regime de vento de Leste. Rede IPMA sem as estações do Alto Alentejo e as que registam temperaturas máximas bastante significativas nestas situações, como é o caso de Alvega ou Tomar.

Mínima de *17,7ºC*

Neste momento *36,3ºC* e algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento pouco significativo sobre a serra.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Set 2020 às 23:54)

Boa noite,
Aqui em terras algarvias os últimos dias têm sido bem amenos. O vento tem sido predominante de sudeste/este, o que faz com que os dias sejam menos quentes e as noites tropicais. De facto, a mínima de hoje foi tropical, de 20,6°C, e ontem a mínima esteve a 0,1°C abaixo de ser tropical. As máximas têm andado na casa dos 27 a 28°C na estação do Clube Náutico de Tavira.  
Entretanto parece que a lestada vai acabar, o que é uma pena porque a água aqueceu bem nos últimos dias. Neste momento sigo com 22,8°C e vento de noroeste.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Set 2020 às 15:12)

Boas. 35.7 graus na Davis da praia fluvial do Alamal. Não se está mal à sombra mas está algum vento e muito seco.


----------



## remember (7 Set 2020 às 21:41)

Boa noite,

A queimar os últimos cartuchos das mini férias lol água hoje ainda mais quentinha, mas levantou-se uma ventania de tarde, minha nossa...

Jantar no D. Rodrigo no Montinho da Aroeira, recomendo vivamente

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Set 2020 às 21:56)

Boas, 27.5ºC por aqui com 20% HR e vento a ficar moderado a forte com rajadas de NE. Hoje o Arome dá uma bela ventania de nordeste de madrugada...


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Set 2020 às 23:10)

SpiderVV disse:


> Boas, 27.5ºC por aqui com 20% HR e vento a ficar moderado a forte com rajadas de NE. Hoje o Arome dá uma bela ventania de nordeste de madrugada...


Verdade, já vai soprando bem, a noite continua quente, com cerca de 26°c.


----------



## remember (8 Set 2020 às 14:19)

remember disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> A queimar os últimos cartuchos das mini férias lol água hoje ainda mais quentinha, mas levantou-se uma ventania de tarde, minha nossa...
> 
> ...


Depois da volta do Jantar de ontem, saímos de Castro Marim, com 21.5°C, chegámos a Monte Gordo com 23.5°C e nada do fresquinho que apanhámos por lá, visto que comemos na esplanada.

Depois demos a nossa volta e voltamos para o hotel, antes da meia noite levantou-se uma aragem quente o carro já ia nos 25.5°C, sentia-se uma aragem mesmo quente...

Hoje, dia estupendo, água estupenda e vento de SE, bem calmo, ontem era uma ventania do catano, hoje marca 28.2°C a esta hora

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (8 Set 2020 às 15:13)

remember disse:


> Depois da volta do Jantar de ontem, saímos de Castro Marim, com 21.5°C, chegámos a Monte Gordo com 23.5°C e nada do fresquinho que apanhámos por lá, visto que comemos na esplanada.
> 
> Depois demos a nossa volta e voltamos para o hotel, antes da meia noite levantou-se uma aragem quente o carro já ia nos 25.5°C, sentia-se uma aragem mesmo quente...
> 
> ...



Beachcam de Altura:

Temperatura atual da Água 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 21,9ºC



Edit: E, claro, com o Sueste, vem a ondulação...


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Set 2020 às 16:42)

*Correntes fortes obrigaram a hastear bandeira vermelha em Cabanas de Tavira *

https://regiao-sul.pt/2020/09/08/so...bandeira-vermelha-em-cabanas-de-tavira/510944


----------



## joralentejano (9 Set 2020 às 15:34)

Boas,
Estes últimos 2 dias têm sido mais suaves comparados com as temperaturas que tivemos até domingo, principalmente. A madrugada de Segunda para Terça foi marcado pelo vento moderado de leste, o que fez com que a mínima fosse acima dos 20ºC. No entanto, ao longo do dia o vento foi diminuindo de intensidade e até à meia noite a mínima foi batida.

Mínima de ontem até ao início da manhã foi de *21,1ºC*, mas acabou por descer aos *19,7ºC* até à meia noite, tal como referido.

Hoje, a mínima foi de *14,4ºC*. Descida significativa devido à ausência de vento, claro.

*33,2ºC* atuais.

Parece que finalmente para a semana haverá mudança. Resta saber o que chove, mas já se sabe que nesta altura é tudo bastante incerto.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Set 2020 às 21:46)

Boas,
Algumas nuvens altas/cirrus a originar algumas cores ao poente, como é muito habitual.













Máxima de *33,8ºC*

Atual de *23,2ºC*.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Set 2020 às 23:03)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Algumas nuvens altas/cirrus a originar algumas cores ao poente, como é muito habitual.
> 
> 
> ...



@joralentejano , encontraste a Popota no Alentejo.   Quem ver bem a foto, chega lá ou então é da minha imaginação fértil. 

Por aqui, dia com algumas nuvens altas.

Máxima: 28.9ºC
mínima: 18.5ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Set 2020 às 23:30)

Boas,
Por aqui mais um dia quente, com a máxima a chegar aos 31,3°c.
Ainda há dúvidas para semana, mas não conto com muita chuva, além disso os modelos têm cortado na mesma.
Por agora 22°c.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Set 2020 às 01:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> @joralentejano , encontraste a Popota no Alentejo.   Quem ver bem a foto, chega lá ou então é da minha imaginação fértil.
> 
> Por aqui, dia com algumas nuvens altas.
> 
> ...


Ahahahah belo achado  Realmente se olharmos bem, há ali algumas parecenças! 

Noite fresca, *18,7ºC *atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Set 2020 às 13:22)

Boas,
Nuvens altas e tempo abafado a marcar estes últimos dias, sinal de alguma mudança. Com o verão a terminar e apesar de ter sido bastante quente, principalmente devido ao facto de termos tido temperaturas próximas aos 40ºC durante dias e dias seguidos, tenho a relatar que a situação hidrológica da zona até não está má. Barragens ainda com bastante água e o Rio Caia praticamente não secou, umas das ribeiras está seca, mas é normal tal acontecer sejam anos chuvosos ou não, mas a Ribeira de Arronches continua a correr, apesar de pouco. Bastarão umas horas de chuva para voltar a ter um caudal mais significativo. Este Outono/Inverno podia ser generoso do inicio ao fim, mas isso já é pedir muito!  
Uma barragem aqui nos arredores da vila, ainda bem abastecida. Muitas nuvens altas e nota-se um halo Solar:




Rio Caia num local onde por esta altura são visíveis imensas pedras. Este ano escapou.





Mínima de *16,5ºC*

*33,8ºC* atuais.


----------



## Tonton (12 Set 2020 às 13:39)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> ...Com o verão a terminar...



Companheiro, o verão meteorológico já terminou no passado dia 31 de Agosto, já estamos no Outono (não parece nada, mas enfim, ultimamente os Outonos são mais Verões...)


----------



## joralentejano (12 Set 2020 às 14:51)

Tonton disse:


> Companheiro, o verão meteorológico já terminou no passado dia 31 de Agosto, já estamos no Outono (não parece nada, mas enfim, ultimamente os Outonos são mais Verões...)


É verdade, mas ligo mais ao calendário e mesmo assim por vezes vai muito além de tal data...


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Set 2020 às 22:16)

Por aqui foi um dia abafado, com temperaturas a chegarem aos 33/34°.
Agora estão 28°c, mais uma noite tropical, desejoso que chegue o tempo mais fresco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Set 2020 às 22:47)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado por nuvens altas, abafado e tropical. 

Máxima: 28.4ºC
mínima: 20.4ºC

Por enquanto, tudo calmo, mas em breve deve aparecer a suestada forte.


----------



## Agreste (13 Set 2020 às 07:09)

63 noites tropicais em Faro... em setembro são já 9.


----------



## vamm (13 Set 2020 às 10:24)

Ontem esteve um dia infernal 
De noite fez um vendaval enorme, andou tudo às avessas, agora vem uma ou outra rajada mais forte e está muito abafado na mesma


----------



## Tonton (13 Set 2020 às 10:58)

vamm disse:


> Ontem esteve um dia infernal
> De noite fez um vendaval enorme, andou tudo às avessas, agora vem uma ou outra rajada mais forte e está muito abafado na mesma



Ainda grandes ventanias, numa extensa faixa no Sudoeste, como se pode ver nesta circulação de Superfície:


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Set 2020 às 15:31)

Clima açoriano no algarve:


----------



## AnDré (13 Set 2020 às 21:29)

Valor médio da intensidade do vento chegou aos 86,8km/h na Fóia entre as 0h50 e as 1h00 UTC.


----------



## Thomar (14 Set 2020 às 17:00)

Situação interessante no interior alentejano, surgiram de repente algumas células com precipitação e actividade eléctrica!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (14 Set 2020 às 17:39)

Confirmo alguns, raros, trovões e uns pingos aqui e ali.


----------



## vamm (14 Set 2020 às 17:44)

Grandes pipocas com Castro Verde no fundo
28ºC


----------



## Prof BioGeo (14 Set 2020 às 18:10)

Agora sim! Trovoada mais consistente e o céu desabou! Que grande chuvada!!!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (14 Set 2020 às 18:15)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Agora sim! Trovoada mais consistente e o céu desabou! Que grande chuvada!!!


Foi esta pequena célula.


----------



## Agreste (14 Set 2020 às 23:44)

64 noites tropicais em Faro.

6 dessas noites ocorreram fora do verão formal.

68%


----------



## Maria Elleonor (15 Set 2020 às 20:44)

Ontem fiquei todo o dia a espera de ouvir trovões, pois supostamente era o que dizia a meteorologia para Faro!! E até o dia de hoje "neca de pitibiriba"


----------



## Illicitus (17 Set 2020 às 10:08)

Choveu um pouco em Lagos hoje de manhã. Muito pouco na verdade.

Agora estou num dilema. Tinha tirado parto do dia para ir andar de kayak na barragem, mas não sei se arrisque ou não... Estes alertas meteorológicos ultimamente não dão em nada.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Set 2020 às 12:17)

Nada assinalar por aqui, céu nublado mas com boas abertas de sol, tempo algo abafado, vamos ver de chove alguma coisa de tarde.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Set 2020 às 12:21)

Pelo radar a coisa está fraquinha para hoje, mas veremos.


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Set 2020 às 13:03)

Davidmpb disse:


> Nada assinalar por aqui, céu nublado mas com boas abertas de sol, tempo algo abafado, vamos ver de chove alguma coisa de tarde.





SpiderVV disse:


> Pelo radar a coisa está fraquinha para hoje, mas veremos.



Há uma "pipoca" que surgiu no Baixo Alentejo há uma hora que segue uma trajectória SO-NE e parece-me que irá chegar à nossa zona para dar uma alegria aos campos. Entre Viana do Alentejo e Beja parece estar a chover com alguma intensidade.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Set 2020 às 13:12)

Por aqui, já choveu alguma coisa, até chegou a chover torrencial por breves segundos e que rendeu 1 mm.


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Set 2020 às 13:37)




----------



## Geopower (17 Set 2020 às 14:12)

A reportar de Vilamoura. 
Céu encoberto. Neste momento chuva fraca. Vento fraco de sul.

Panorâmica a SW:


----------



## meteo_xpepe (17 Set 2020 às 14:13)

Apesar de não estar no local, confirmo chuva forte durante alguns minutos perto de Cuba, Beja.
Rendeu no total 9.7mm, uma excelente rega (que só peca por ter sido em apenas 30min, escorrendo muito e infiltrando pouco)...


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Set 2020 às 14:19)

Por Mora, ecos roxos. Teremos também algum fenómeno extremo aliado à instabilidade??


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Set 2020 às 14:20)

meteo_xpepe disse:


> Apesar de não estar no local, confirmo chuva forte durante alguns minutos perto de Cuba, Beja.
> Rendeu no total 9.7mm, uma excelente rega (que só peca por ter sido em apenas 30min, escorrendo muito e infiltrando pouco)...



Pois, infelizmente os solos estão demasiado ressequidos e precipitações fortes não ajudam à infiltração da água nos solos...


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Set 2020 às 14:32)

Trovões audíveis por Arronches.


----------



## redragon (17 Set 2020 às 14:43)

Por Elvas nem trovões nem água, mas a nuvens prometem


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Set 2020 às 14:46)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Trovões audíveis por Arronches.


Já se vai ouvindo qualquer coisa por aqui também, entretanto começa a chover.


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Set 2020 às 14:47)

Em Arronches começou a chover mesmo agora. 

EDIT: agora, moderada a forte. O radar mostra ecos vermelhos a roxos bem próximos...


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Set 2020 às 15:01)

Bela rega. @joralentejano tens algum valor de precipitação fiável??


----------



## redragon (17 Set 2020 às 15:03)

olha...começou a chover...


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Set 2020 às 15:03)

Começa a chuviscar por aqui, o radar está promissor mas vamos ver o que realmente chega aqui. O céu está interessante...


----------



## AnDré (17 Set 2020 às 15:11)

*24,8mm* em Oriola (Portel) entre as 12h e as 13h UTC.

Para já é o maior acumulado horário do evento.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Set 2020 às 15:11)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Bela rega. @joralentejano tens algum valor de precipitação fiável??


Não estou por aí, mas é bom saber que finalmente está a chover  já fazia falta.
Até ao momento nenhuma estação que acompanho das redondezas, tem acumulados. A célula mais intensa passou de raspão e as estações que acompanho estão mais longe da vila.

Esta mesma célula passou por Vila Viçosa e deixou *15.3mm* na estação do MeteoAlentejo em pouco tempo.
*24.8mm e*m Portel, Oriola na última hora.

Isto é a prova de que os acumulados previstos pelos modelos são inúteis nestas situações.


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Set 2020 às 15:17)

joralentejano disse:


> Não estou por aí, mas é bom saber que finalmente está a chover  já fazia falta.
> Até ao momento nenhuma estação que acompanho das redondezas, tem acumulados. A célula mais intensa passou de raspão e as estações que acompanho estão mais longe da vila.
> 
> Esta mesma célula passou por Vila Viçosa e deixou *15.3mm* na estação do MeteoAlentejo em pouco tempo.
> ...



Arrisco dizer que uns 5/8 mm em menos de meia hora... Chegou a ser torrencial, durante uns 5 minutos.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Set 2020 às 16:20)

Nada de interessante por aqui até agora, alguma chuva fraca, mas o resto ainda vai lá longe. Vamos ver se chega.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (17 Set 2020 às 16:54)

Évora a mega chuvada, mega tudo a que temos direito, trovoada, etc já há ruas alagadas e tampa de esgoto a levantar. 18º


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Set 2020 às 16:56)

Troveja por aqui.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Set 2020 às 17:05)

Confirmo o trovejar mas parece que baixou de intensidade. Como sempre chega aqui e parte-se tudo


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Set 2020 às 17:06)

SpiderVV disse:


> Confirmo o trovejar mas parece que baixou de intensidade. Como sempre chega aqui e parte-se tudo


Por aqui já vi alguns raios, tenho a impressão que apanhei um num video


----------



## AnDré (17 Set 2020 às 17:08)

Na rede meteoalentejo já há alguns acumulados significativos: 
(>10mm)
20,4mm - Évora
19,4mm - Moura
16,5mm - Vila Viçosa
14,2mm - Serpa


----------



## Prof BioGeo (17 Set 2020 às 17:29)

Confirmo chuva forte durante 30 ou 40 minutos. Muita água nas ruas e ouço sirenes de carros de bombeiros... Agora céu carregado mas o sol brilha.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Set 2020 às 17:47)

A ver o negro a passar ao largo...


----------



## GonçaloMPB (17 Set 2020 às 17:58)

Évora teve 30/45 min a dar-lhe bem.

O resultado é o habitual aqui na cidade. Muitas zonas alagadas, sarjetas e tampas de saneamento levantadas, muita sujidade nas vias, mas de facto choveu bastante bem!


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Set 2020 às 18:28)

Bem, grande quebra de electricidade por aqui, e um incêndio na alta da cidade que fez levantar o heli.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Set 2020 às 18:40)

Tem chovido bem em Arronches, tal como se pode ver pela água que corre neste ribeiro:





(Foto de Emílio Moitas)

Claro que agora são só caudais breves, pois logo a seguir secam, mas já é bom. Pelo menos dá para regar.


----------



## vamm (17 Set 2020 às 19:11)

Um pequenino detalhe de piléus numa célula da linha de instabilidade a Este de Beja


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Set 2020 às 19:15)

Dilúvio aqui em frente!  Mas deve passar de raspão, ainda deve dar pra chover qualquer coisa mesmo assim.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Set 2020 às 19:18)

Chove muito forte!


----------



## Geopower (17 Set 2020 às 19:42)

Final de dia com céu pouco nublado em Vilamoura. Vento fraco de Sul.
Poente a oeste:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Panorâmica a Sul/SW:


----------



## cool (17 Set 2020 às 19:45)

Boas.
Fim de tarde calmo por aqui.
Apenas caíram uns pingos de manhã.
Veremos esta madrugada e dia de amanhã.

Vista para Norte:





Para Sul:





Para Leste:





Abraços !


----------



## joralentejano (17 Set 2020 às 19:46)

*Chuva provoca inundações e queda de árvores em Barbacena*
A forte chuva que caiu ao início da tarde desta quinta-feira, 17 setembro, fez estragos em Barbacena, no concelho de Elvas, com várias casas inundadas, para além da queda de duas árvores.

Jorge Madeira, presidente Junta de Freguesia da União de Freguesias de Barbacena e Vila Fernando, garantiu à Rádio ELVAS que nunca se lembra de uma queda de água tão forte, num tão curto espaço de tempo, garantindo que as inundações não se podem justificar pelo entupimento de sarjetas.

“Caiu uma tromba de água como eu, com 53 anos de idade, não me lembro nunca de ter visto. Quando a água é muita, não há sítio onde ela não entra”, explica Jorge Madeira. “Não são sarjetas entupidas e se alguém disser isso, é ignorante”, acrescenta.

Jorge Madeira garante ainda que estas chuvas, que descreve como uma “catástrofe de dez minutos”, para além dos estragos nas casas das pessoas, incluindo a sua, vieram também prejudicar as colheitas de verão. Em sete minutos choveram 20 litros por metro cúbico.

Já segundo o comandante dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Elvas, Tiago Bugio, foram mobilizados para duas ocorrências em Barbacena – as inundações e a queda de duas árvores, devido à chuva – dez elementos da corporação e duas viaturas. Os alertas para estas ocorrências foram dados às 15.02 e 15.15 horas.

Rádio Elvas

Foi esta célula:


----------



## joralentejano (17 Set 2020 às 21:31)

*40.9mm* acumulados em Avis (Benavila), dos quais* 28.5mm* caíram em 1 hora. 

Noutras estações do Alto Alentejo os acumulados não foram tão elevados, mas já se sabe como são esta situações, ao lado pode ter caído um dilúvio. A netatmo tem um acumulado de apenas *3.3mm*, mas mais a norte, em Barbacena foi o que foi.
Outros acumulados:
Portalegre (MeteoAlentejo): *7.2mm*
Portalegre: *7.1mm*
Elvas: *5.9mm*
Campo Maior (MeteoAlentejo): *2.6mm*


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Set 2020 às 23:33)

.Amanhã, a previsão da ondulação mais alta, está a coincidir com a maré cheia, às 17h, o Windguru prevê ondas de 3.2 mts para Faro, para essa altura, com a maré prevista de 4.01 mt, a mais alta.

Não é, uma ondulação muito habitual nesta altura do ano.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (18 Set 2020 às 07:41)

Excelente célula entrando por Faro e deixando bom acumulado durante cerca de meia hora!


----------



## MikeCT (18 Set 2020 às 07:46)

Um diluvio por Faro (cidade). 21,8 mm nos últimos 30 minutos


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (18 Set 2020 às 09:18)

MikeCT disse:


> Um diluvio por Faro (cidade). 21,8 mm nos últimos 30 minutos



Muito concentrado na região de Faro. 2 km ou 3 km pro lado, os acumulados são bem menores, e outras regiões do Algarve pouco ou nada viram!


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Set 2020 às 09:28)

Este ano não há festas, mas o São Pedro, às 7 h da matina fez a alvorada com muitos foguetes e morteiros (um caiu bem perto daqui) que mandou a luz abaixo, com muita chuva, algum granizo no fim e trovoada que causou várias inundações em Olhão, durante 40 minutos.



Imagem de radar, quando caiu granizo por aqui:







E claro, a famosa piscina (túnel) em Olhão meteu água e lá foi um para a piscina (fotos retiradas do Facebook):











Vai um mergulho!


----------



## ecobcg (18 Set 2020 às 09:30)

Bom dia

Alguns aguaceiros mais fortes por aqui, com rajadas a aumentar de intensidade.
*86,9km/h* registados agora em Carvoeiro.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (18 Set 2020 às 10:23)

Mais um aguaceiro forte a entrar aqui pela zona de Faro, parece que hoje acerta tudo aqui embora este pareça mais breve!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (18 Set 2020 às 10:32)

Que diluvio meus Deus!


----------



## Tonton (18 Set 2020 às 10:47)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Que diluvio meus Deus!



Linha de instabilidade, vinda de Sudooeste:


----------



## Geopower (18 Set 2020 às 11:10)

Manhã de aguaceiros curtos e moderados em Vilamoura. Vento moderado a forte de sul.
Registo do desenvolvimento vertical:





Panorâmica a SW/W:





Panorâmica a NW:


----------



## JPAG (18 Set 2020 às 11:42)

Boas.

Já algum tempo que não aparecia por aqui, mas venho relatar vários estragos em Beja à cerca de 1h. Várias dezenas de árvores partidas/arrancadas e também várias dezenas de carros danificados numa parte da cidade, junto ao Parque de Feiras e Escola Mário Beirão.Já vi imagens de placares políticos publicitários completamente dobrados. Possivelmente algum downburst...  No radar não apareceu nada de especial, "apenas" um eco amarelo a passar sobre a cidade.. 
É incrível que aqui onde estou, no trabalho, apenas 2/3 minutos de chuva forte e algumas rajadas... a cerca de 1km do local do fenómeno. 

Agora está um sol espetacular 

EDIT: https://odigital.pt/vendaval-em-bej...Ikn5oz_QHM59ZO44xVolwRCvflcXTCVx1W4pRq-fmYmos


----------



## Angelstorm (18 Set 2020 às 11:46)

Tornado?
https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/be...rvores-e-destroi-carros-em-beja-12736305.html


----------



## PiasChaser (18 Set 2020 às 11:54)

Boas. Eu trabalho em Beja e confirmo que o vento soprou moderadamente forte durante uns minutos após a passagem de um aguaceiro (moderado/forte). Não parece ter sido um tornado, mas talvez uma melhor organização do vento ali naquela zona. 

Edit: houve mais árvores derrubadas em ruas próximas ao local noticiado (parque da Ovibeja)


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2020 às 11:57)

*Última Hora*

*Tornado derruba dezenas de árvores e destrói carros em Beja*

*




*

*



*

*



*

Dezenas de árvores foram derrubadas à passagem de um tornado em Beja, esta sexta-feira de manhã. Há vários carros danificados.

O fenómeno meteorológico foi sentido em Beja cerca das 10.55 horas desta sexta-feira. Afetou particularmente a zona pero do Parque de Feiras, onde vários carros de trabalhadores ficaram danificados pelas árvores que caíram.

Acompanhado de chuva forte, o fenómeno meteorológico passou por Beja, numa faixa estreita, no sentido da costa para o interior, de oeste para leste, e causou estragos de monta no Parque de Feiras, onde funcionam atualmente os serviços da autarquia, enquanto decorrem obras na câmara, e na zona do Bairro de Mira Serra.

Passou ainda nas imediações da escola Mário Beirão, sem causar estragos visíveis.

Não há registo de feridos, até ao momento. A Proteção Civil municipal e os Bombeiros de Beja estão já no terreno, a cortar árvores e a iniciar os trabalhos de limpeza.

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/be...rvores-e-destroi-carros-em-beja-12736305.html


----------



## joralentejano (18 Set 2020 às 12:28)

Beja:


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Set 2020 às 13:23)

Boas, por aqui, a meio da manhã outro aguaceiro bastante forte acompanhado por trovoada e vento forte com rajadas, que rendeu mais 14 mm. Na chuvada às 7 h caíram 24 mm em cerca de 40 minutos, daí as inundações que causou um pouco por toda a baixa da cidade. 

Por acaso, quando caiu granizo esta manhã e o vento soprava com alguma intensidade e trovejava, pensei porra ainda aparece algum tornado, não foi cá, foi em Beja. 

Já não via um Setembro tão animado desde 2008. Bom, já choveu mais do triplo da média para o mês.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2020 às 13:26)

Bem, entretanto aqui no cantinho no pasa nada. Tudo muito fraquinho até agora, apenas alguma chuva fraca. O Arome dá um dilúvio para a tarde mas...


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Set 2020 às 13:41)

SpiderVV disse:


> Bem, entretanto aqui no cantinho no pasa nada. Tudo muito fraquinho até agora, apenas alguma chuva fraca. O Arome dá um dilúvio para a tarde mas...


Cheira-me é um belo fiasco, aguaceiro fraco há pouco, o único até agora, aguardemos.


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Set 2020 às 13:43)

joralentejano disse:


> Beja:



O resto da instabilidade que passou por Beja e gerou esse tornado ou evento de vento extraordinário, está agora sobre Elvas e irá passar em Campo Maior . Pelo radar é fácil ver o percurso e, caso haja estragos nessa linha, poderá analisar-se o que efectivamente foi.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2020 às 14:08)

Davidmpb disse:


> Cheira-me é um belo fiasco, aguaceiro fraco há pouco, o único até agora, aguardemos.


Sim, aqui parece que não está a chegar nada, está a desfazer-se tudo. Está um dia brilhante até, apenas muito vento. Penso que está tudo mais a sul do que o modelado.


----------



## srr (18 Set 2020 às 14:49)

Abrantes,

Formou se uma fina linha de instabilidade que progride de  sul para norte.

Já se ouve trovoada, deve passar por Abrantes, brevemente.

Hoje está muito mais abafado e com nuvens mais esbranquiçadas.


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Set 2020 às 15:12)

Ai vem molho...


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Set 2020 às 15:25)

Em Arronches, são audíveis alguns trovões e vi um raio à distância. A linha aproxima-se rapidamente, pelo que as precipitações serão torrenciais...


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Set 2020 às 15:27)

Ecos roxos sobre Vila Viçosa e Borba. Algum consegue reportar desses locais??


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Set 2020 às 15:32)

Já se ouvem os trovões


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2020 às 15:35)

Confirmo, e parece vir aí chuva. Vamos ver. Não parece nada tão intenso como no Sul mas vamos ver no que dá.


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Set 2020 às 15:35)

Davidmpb disse:


> Já se ouvem os trovões



Creio que a tua zona será contemplada, pois os ecos amarelos estão a ir na tua direcção. Arronches parece ter ficado no meio de dois pontos mais instáveis.

EDIT: é pá, a rotação da linha de instabilidade está mudar, parecendo que a direcção SO-NE está a passar para S-N...


----------



## JPAG (18 Set 2020 às 15:51)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Ecos roxos sobre Vila Viçosa e Borba. Algum consegue reportar desses locais??



Alguns pequenos casos de inundações no site da proteção civil, mas até agora não tenho conhecimento de mais nada..


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2020 às 15:52)

Aqui na cidade não chegou nada de intenso, vai chovendo. Na serra vão se formando núcleos novos associados à linha. O costume portanto.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Set 2020 às 16:00)

SpiderVV disse:


> Aqui na cidade não chegou nada de intenso, vai chovendo. Na serra vão se formando núcleos novos associados à linha. O costume portanto.


Parace que Marvão levou com ela em cheio, aqui vai chovendo mas nada demais.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2020 às 16:11)

Sendo que a linha principal já passou não sei se vai haver mais alguma coisa de jeito portanto diria que está quase terminado aqui


----------



## Geopower (18 Set 2020 às 19:54)

Tarde de céu pouco nublado em Vilamoura.
Vento moderado de sul com rajadas.
Mar agitado com ondas de 2 a 3 metros:


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Set 2020 às 20:04)

Boas, por aqui, manhã animada e tarde calma embora com muito vento.

Máxima: 24.1ºC
mínima: 18.6ºC

Precipitação: 38 mm


----------



## meteo_xpepe (18 Set 2020 às 20:08)

Por Cuba penso que o dia está feito em termos de chuva: 7.1mm
A juntar aos 11.4mm de ontem!


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2020 às 20:20)

E lá vai a Alpha, por aqui está feito o dia já há algum tempo. Formou-se uma nova linha a Norte daqui, até tive familiares a ligar-me a dizer que chovia torrencialmente


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2020 às 20:58)

Geopower disse:


> Manhã de aguaceiros curtos e moderados em Vilamoura. Vento moderado a forte de sul.
> Registo do desenvolvimento vertical:
> 
> Panorâmica a SW/W:
> ...



 Há mais fotos como essas? Essa torres fazem sonhar, têm o aspecto das que se vêem pelos trópicos. Belas imagens!


----------



## PiasChaser (18 Set 2020 às 21:13)

Célula que ontem subiu o Guadiana, ao fim da tarde.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Set 2020 às 21:46)

Alguma chuva em aproximação, vamos lá ver se " salva" o dia, depois do mesmo ter ficado muito aquém do previsto.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (18 Set 2020 às 21:59)

Pluviometro de Alvalade e Beja estão entupidos?


----------



## comentador (18 Set 2020 às 21:59)

Boa noite, em Alvalade do Sado o evento foi fraco (com tem sido hábito desde 2014, sempre que chove). 5 mm. O vento foi bastante forte. Neste momento o Vale do Sado está a passar por uma situação drástica, a nível agrícola e paisagístico. É visível já algumas árvores centenárias secas, sobretudo os sobreiros e azinheiras. Esta zona do Baixo Alentejo está a transformar-se num deserto de ano para ano. O rio Sado completamente sem água, furos e poços igual e 2 anos consecutivos sem agricultura de regadio.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2020 às 22:28)

Alguma chuva fraca por aqui com vento moderado, restos do olho da Alpha.


----------



## Geopower (19 Set 2020 às 00:24)

StormRic disse:


> Há mais fotos como essas? Essa torres fazem sonhar, têm o aspecto das que se vêem pelos trópicos. Belas imagens!


Captei mais um foto da mesma célula a SW/W já em aproximação ao litoral:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Set 2020 às 01:03)

*Acumulados no Algarve ontem (rede Wunderground):*
- Tavira: 3,8 mm
- Santa Luzia: 9,7 mm
- Moncarapacho: 33,3 mm (34,8 mm desde quinta)
- Alcarias: 37,2 mm (47 mm desde quinta)
- Santo Estêvão: 2 mm
- Ayamonte: 0,8 mm (4,3 mm desde quinta)
- Santa Bárbara de Nexe: 14,8 mm (15,5 mm desde quinta)
- Vilamoura: 18,5 mm (19,3 mm desde quinta)
- Silves: 7,4 mm (7,9 mm desde quinta)
- Carvoeiro: 4,8 mm (8,1 mm desde quinta)
- Arrifana: 1,2 mm (1,7 mm desde quinta)
- Marmelete: 8,7 mm (13,5 mm desde quinta)
- Benafim: 11,4 mm (18,5 mm desde quinta)

Em geral, ótimos acumulados para o mês em questão, no entanto a seca continua a ser um grande problema!


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Set 2020 às 01:23)

Vento com rajadas agora por aqui, mas sem chuva.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Set 2020 às 02:07)

Boa Noite,
Segundo relatos, hoje também choveu bem em Arronches.
Acumulados até razoáveis na região. Um pouco abaixo do previsto, no entanto, mas é normal. Para começar não está mal, era bom que fosse para continuar pelos próximos meses.
Acumulados de ontem nas estações que habitualmente sigo:
Portalegre:* 10.7mm*
Portalegre (MeteoAlentejo): *10.8mm*
Netatmo: *9.2mm*
Elvas: *6.8mm*
Campo Maior (MeteoAlentejo): *4mm
*
Até terça-feira ainda deve chover mais qualquer coisa. Tendo em conta os últimos anos, tudo o que cai em Setembro é bom. 
Relativamente à netatmo, desde que a mesma está em funcionamento têm sido estes os valores mensais de Setembro:
Set. 2017: *0mm*
Set. 2018: *8.5mm*
Set. 2019: *12.1mm*
2020: *12.7mm*


----------



## Geopower (19 Set 2020 às 19:02)

Em Vilamoura dia de céu pouco nublado durante o início de manhã, tornando-se limpo.
Vento moderado de sul.
Panorâmica a SE:


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Set 2020 às 19:46)

Geopower disse:


> Em Vilamoura dia de céu pouco nublado durante o início de manhã, tornando-se limpo.
> Vento moderado de sul.
> Panorâmica a SE:



Será caso para dizer "Gaivotas em terra, tempestade no mar", e ainda para mais com um areal, todo por conta delas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Set 2020 às 21:16)

Em Tavira, mesmo sem chover, meteu água na baixa 

*O Gilão Veio Visitar a Cidade *

As marés vivas associadas à lua nova mais a coincidência das marés equinociais de outono fizeram o Gilão transbordar do seu leito pelas sargetas e restante tubagem pluvial dando à zona baixa da cidade o seu aspeto de Veneza Algarvia.

A estes dois fenómenos juntou-se um quadro de mar muito forte de sul com ondulação de 3 metros na costa o que fez com que o "enxio" quadro de onda que entra pela barra e "pressuriza" o rio dificulte o escoamento das aguas na vazante.

Deixo aqui algumas fotos coligidas no facebook:
*












Podem ver mais fotos aqui: *
https://safeplace52.blogspot.com/2020/09/o-gilao-veio-visitar-cidade.html


----------



## joralentejano (20 Set 2020 às 12:14)

Efeito da orografia notável hoje na minha zona, como é muitas vezes habitual. 
Portalegre: *4.9mm*
Portalegre (MeteoAlentejo): *5.1mm*

As restantes estações têm 0mm.

Segundo me relataram, a ribeira de Arronches já tem novamente um caudal mais expressivo. Bastava uns pingos para tal.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Set 2020 às 12:20)

joralentejano disse:


> Efeito da orografia notável hoje na minha zona, como é muitas vezes habitual.
> Portalegre: *4.9mm*
> Portalegre (MeteoAlentejo): *5.1mm*
> 
> ...


Boas... sim, esteve quase toda a manhã com chuva fraca/ chuvisco aqui, agora o céu começa a abrir.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Set 2020 às 00:24)

Bem, aqui ainda achei que ia cair alguma coisa mais cedo, e os modelos até mudaram nesse sentido na run das 12z... Mas nada, só virga.


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Set 2020 às 14:07)

Aguaceiro moderado e de breve duração (uns 15 minutos) em Arronches. Mesmo assim, deu para molhar um pouco  Veremos se a lotaria trará mais alguma coisa para a área


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Set 2020 às 14:26)

Hoje por aqui uns belos aguaceiros, breves mas intensos. Um dia de Outono portanto


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Set 2020 às 15:50)

Um aguaceiro torrencial e mais prolongado, que está a regar bem os campos. Venham mais.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Set 2020 às 23:45)

Boas,
Segundo relatos e tal como o @Dias Miguel referiu nos seus posts, choveu bem em Arronches hoje. Algumas discrepâncias nos acumulados, mas isso deveu-se ao facto de serem aguaceiros, lotaria portanto. Entre Arronches e Campo Maior foi onde passaram mais células e isso reflete-se nos acumulados.
Campo Maior (MeteoAlentejo): *23.2mm*
Estação wunderground entre Campo Maior e Arronches: *18.8mm*
Portalegre: *9.8mm*
Portalegre (MeteoAlentejo): *7.8mm*

Na zona de Elvas praticamente não choveu...
Netatmo: *1.2mm*
Elvas: *0.2mm
*
Setembro vai ficar perto da média em todas as estações. Segundo o IPMA, a média de 1971/2000 para Portalegre é 42mm. Na minha zona ronda os 25/30mm.


----------



## vamm (24 Set 2020 às 06:35)

Que benção 
Poder acordar e ouvir chover certinho certinho


----------



## cool (24 Set 2020 às 09:56)

É verdade!
Aqui acordei com uma chuva certinha que deu para molhar a terra e libertar aquele cheirinho inigualável das primeiras chuvas na terra ressequida.












Soube muito bem !


----------



## JPAG (24 Set 2020 às 10:57)

Não estava à espera, mas manhã de aguaceiros ligeiros por Beja. Já valeu *1.2mm.* Manhã outonal!! 

A estação de Beja do IPMA apresenta problemas no pluviómetro já à algum tempo. Não passa dos 0mm.... Deve ser por já não estar habituada a chuva


----------



## meteo_xpepe (24 Set 2020 às 16:56)

Por Cuba os acumulados superaram o previsto, com chuva fraca durante um belo par de horas entre ontem e hoje.
23Set - 3.8mm
24Set - 3.8mm
Total Setembro: 26.5mm


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Set 2020 às 21:38)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Segundo relatos e tal como o @Dias Miguel referiu nos seus posts, choveu bem em Arronches hoje. Algumas discrepâncias nos acumulados, mas isso deveu-se ao facto de serem aguaceiros, lotaria portanto. Entre Arronches e Campo Maior foi onde passaram mais células e isso reflete-se nos acumulados.
> Campo Maior (MeteoAlentejo): *23.2mm*
> Estação wunderground entre Campo Maior e Arronches: *18.8mm*
> ...


Entretanto já é visível nos campos, os efeitos destas primeiras chuvas, já com erva a nascer, chuva também supimpa para as oliveiras e castanheiros.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Set 2020 às 21:48)

cool disse:


> É verdade!
> Aqui acordei com uma chuva certinha que deu para molhar a terra e libertar aquele cheirinho inigualável das primeiras chuvas na terra ressequida.
> 
> 
> ...


Maravilha de chuvinha! A primeira de muitas, de preferência!


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Set 2020 às 20:29)

Boas,
As noites e as manhãs já pedem uma camisola, as manhãs também já se notam mais húmidas, no entanto ainda se anda bem de manga curta de tarde.
Hoje 10,2°c/ 20,4°c.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Set 2020 às 20:28)

Boas, por aqui, dia de sol e calor embora a noite tenha sido fresca.  

Máxima: 28.3ºC
mínima: 13.6ºC

Um contraste bem diferente daquele no Norte aonde já vestem casacos, quando passei os olhos pelo Aqui Portugal até pensei que fosse gravado, mas afinal era em directo de Fafe.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Out 2020 às 00:01)

Boa Noite,
Passadas 3 semanas, estou de regresso ao Alentejo. Já tinha saudades!  Parece que ontem a temperatura ultrapassou os 30ºC em diversos locais aqui do sul e hoje o contraste entre Leiria e Arronches era bastante significativo. Em Leiria, a partir do meio da tarde ficou nublado e bastante fresco, mas após a Serra de Aire e Candeeiros, estava praticamente tudo limpo.

No entanto, a noite segue já bastante fresca. Cheira a Outono, só é a pena a chuva prevista para os próximos dias ser tão pouca. O que pode ser mais significativo é o vento, mas ainda assim nada fora do comum. 

Estão neste momento *13,4ºC*.


----------

